# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Hele lichaam van slag na stoppen met de pil

## Mieksz

Hallo,

Ik ben 25 jaar en ben sinds juli gestopt met de pil. Ik ben hier niet mee gestopt omdat ik zwanger wil worden. Maar ik had eerst altijd de diane 35 maar omdat ik minder hormonen wou slikken omdat ik het gevoel had dat ik niet meer mezelf was zou ik naar een lichtere pil. De huisarts heeft mij toen de microgynon 30 voorgeschreven. In heb begin ging dit goed. later kreeg ik last van bijwerkingen. Ik kreeg steeds 3 weken voor mijn mensturatie last van enorme eetbuien en ik hield vocht vast in mijn buik. ik dronk best veel maar plaste erg weinig. dan stond mijn buik zo bol dan leek ik wel 3 of 4 maanden zwanger. Toen heeft de huisarts mij geadviseerd even helemaal te stoppen met alles en mijn lichaam tot rust te laten komen. Alleen nu ben ik dus gestopt met de pil en nog steeds niet ongesteld. ik ben nu 3 weken te laat zeg maar. Hoelang duurde het bij jullie voordat jullie ongsteld werden bij het stoppen van de pil. Ook heb ik nog steeds last van eetbuien en ben ik al wel 3 kilo aangekomen. is het normaal dat ja aankomt bij het stoppen met de pil? HELP wie heeft er ervaringen ik voel me op dit moment zo ongelukkig :Frown:

----------

